# DailyServerDeals - New website for VPS and Server offers - Built from the ground up and ready for ac



## MannDude (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! vpsBoard member Novacha and I have been working on putting together *DailyServerDeals.com*. Novacha is the member who wrote the opensource ad-system that vpsBoard uses called, OpenAds aswell as the code for OfferListing that is powering DailyServerDeals.com

Daily Server Deals is a project that will soon be ready to go live, that, as the name may suggest, is a source for great server deals. The system has been built from the ground up to do one thing and to do it well, and that is to display offers for services in a fair manner while giving the user the ability to narrow down and find specific offers that best meet their needs with a very powerful 'Find a Offer' feature. Read more below and well, pictures speak louder than words so check out the screenshots.

*Do us a favor* and help share this! Follow Daily Server Deals on Twitter and let your industry buddies know that something fresh and new is coming!

*Main Features:*


Built specifically for displaying server offers.
Unbiased posting of offers, no higher or lower priority given to providers.
Automatic posting of offers based on a queue. Everyday at 12PM EST (GMT -5) a new offer will be published based on the order it was submitted / approved. Every offer gets -exactly- 24 hours to be the top and most visible offer on the website.
*Function Features:*


Commenting, quoting, and code posting. Email upon being quoted.
Follow offers, get notified via email of new offers being posted from that company.
*VERY* detailed 'Find a Plan' feature. Narrow down every single offer to specific offers that meet your needs.
User and Provider profiles.
Providers may submit and modify their offers. (Submissions and modifications aren't instantly added to queue. Done upon approval of offer.)


*Screen Shots > Guest View*




The homepage view doesn't really change when logged in, only difference in view would be additional nav-bar links to a logged in user or provider.



All VPS companies will be listed here in alphabetical order. Each listing links to the provider's profile, shows their operating time and offers posted.



Unfiltered, all offers available site offers will be displayed on the left. Narrow down your criteria to find the offer best for your needs.



This is an example offer page. Clean, easy to follow, with information easy to find.
*Screen Shots > Logged In*




This is your profile page.










*Screen Shots > As a Provider*






This shows the current offer displayed on the homepage on the bottom, with the other test offer being 'unpublished', effectively hiding it from view. The offer was posted to test the scheduler that automatically posts a queued offer at a specific time. Here you can edit the offer, or view it (if it is published) on the website.



This page displays the options available when submitting a new offer. You can add more than 4 plans, simply submit the offer and then edit it to add more.

 


Here you can view your locations of operation. You can also add/remove test IPs for each location as well as download files.



Here you can add a new service location!
*Coming Soon!*

The website is already up and running and open to registration now: http://dailyserverdeals.com Please take a moment to go ahead and register. If you're a VPS provider and want to be one of the first featured on the website when it does go live, please let me know via this thread as I'll have to manually add your company to the list of providers and give you provider access. I'll provide an update to this thread once the site goes live.

Big thanks to Novacha who took the initiative to step up and create something like this. I'd like to say I did something other than purchase the domain and communicate with him, but he's the one who did all the work!

*Questions? Comments?* Let me know.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, keep in mind that the screenshots shown above are sloppily cropped, and in cases of long pages resized. Plus the project is being actively developed so things may 'move' around slightly.

Also follow https://twitter.com/DailyServer on Twitter!


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice 

All we need now is some good traffic to goto it..


----------



## MannDude (Oct 1, 2013)

Reece said:


> All we need now is some good traffic to goto it..


With time. It's not a 'replacement' for anything _yet_ as it won't have the main key feature some other sites may have at first, but with time, it will. Best option as a provider is to utilize all sources of traffic and sales, but I have no doubt that Daily Server Deals will one day be a viable and good source of traffic and sales for the providers who are listed.


----------



## kro (Oct 1, 2013)

The traffic will flow with ease if you ask me.

Those screenies look great - 'Filter Plan' gave me a hard on


----------



## Ivan (Oct 1, 2013)

Pretty darn ambitious I'd say, with all the great features. All the best for Daily Server Deals! Yup, with time, Daily Server Deals would one day become the source for a good portion of listed providers' sales.


----------



## Jade (Oct 1, 2013)

I like this layout better than LEB haha


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice job Novacha. For those not aware, this guy has been coding like a mad man pushing bug fixes and new feature requests daily over the last couple weeks. Very nice end resulting product. 

@MannDude You can add "SecuredSpeed" as a provider account. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 1, 2013)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunim (Oct 1, 2013)

What happens if you get more then 365 offers in a year?


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks pretty good and I can see a demand for it.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd like to be listed as a provider. Is there a way to add multiple accounts to manage the provider listing?

Let me know what info you need from me!

Thanks! Yall are awesome!


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> I'd like to be listed as a provider. Is there a way to add multiple accounts to manage the provider listing?
> 
> Let me know what info you need from me!
> 
> Thanks! Yall are awesome!


Hmm, do you mean multiple logins capable of maintaining one provider account? I'm not 100% sure. I'll ask Novacha  _ He says it's possible..._ B)

To all of those who signed up, I took the liberty of creating your provider account for you if knew what comapny you represented. Please login and modify your company details so they're accurate. I didn't do it all for you 

There are already a couple offers, so feel free to submit offers now too! We'll launch once we've got a handful of offers in queue. I'd launch now but getting caught up with some other things which is distracting me a bit from DailyServerDeals.

Novacha has added a count-down timer that counts down to the next offer being published. So even if you're not sure exactly what time 'noon' is on the East Coast of the US, you'll know precisely when to expect a new offer


----------



## Novacha (Oct 2, 2013)

nunim said:


> What happens if you get more then 365 offers in a year?


 They will just get bumped to the next year, in the queue order. Offers will be moderated to ensure that some providers do not excessively post.


----------



## WSWD (Oct 2, 2013)

Would love to get listed as a provider.  Please let me know what details you need.  Account name over there is WSWD


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 2, 2013)

MannDude, you didn't get mine made  I'll get Brian to make his account as well.

I represent XFuse Solutions, LLC  just add me in there, I can edit what I need if it's possible.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

Done. Please update your company info in your profile. Upload a logo, link to your TOS, and include operating dates.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice! Would also like to get listed for Host Mist LLC - my account is Coastercraze as usual


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Very nice! Would also like to get listed for Host Mist LLC - my account is Coastercraze as usual


Done.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems pretty good. Maybe consider doing some sort of multiple locations selector for plans / offers? I think that should be it.


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

Novacha,

I'd love to see functionality that allows you to search by datacenter.   So I can expressly avoid say Brokerackmountain while searching for providers offering out of Continuum.

Would be nice to have the offers and companies hinged to the actual datacenters.


----------



## Novacha (Oct 2, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Seems pretty good. Maybe consider doing some sort of multiple locations selector for plans / offers? I think that should be it.


That has been planned for a future release   .



buffalooed said:


> Novacha,
> 
> I'd love to see functionality that allows you to search by datacenter.   So I can expressly avoid say Brokerackmountain while searching for providers offering out of Continuum.
> 
> Would be nice to have the offers and companies hinged to the actual datacenters.


Currently, datacenters are stored but only as plain text. The problem with this, is there is no set way for you to be able to filter Brokerackmountain vs BrokerackMountain vs BrokeerrackMountain if providers set the names slightly different. The solution to that is to have a mutable (editable) set of datacenters that providers can attach to their locations, but only admins can add to. This solution would lead to delays where admins would have to add a datacenter on request. It is possible though and I would like to know peoples opinions on what they want done.

Basically it would be the improved datacenter filtering against a delay in adding new datacenters. Would that be better?


----------



## Novacha (Oct 2, 2013)

I guess the above way is probably the way I will choose. I will work on migrating data across now. For now, if anyone could PM me a list of any major datacenters or datacenters you want, that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Novacha (Oct 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Novacha,
> 
> I'd love to see functionality that allows you to search by datacenter.   So I can expressly avoid say Brokerackmountain while searching for providers offering out of Continuum.
> 
> Would be nice to have the offers and companies hinged to the actual datacenters.


The feature is now implemented. You can filter datacenters on the find a plan page.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 2, 2013)

Intriguing system....  Please add "datarealm" as a provider.

Thanks!


----------



## ryanarp (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it possible to add either Incero or CoreXchange to the location list?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Is it possible to add either Incero or CoreXchange to the location list?


Doing it now.


----------



## ryanarp (Oct 2, 2013)

Personally I think Incero has enough of their own network blend to not fall under CoreXchange, but either works


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Personally I think Incero has enough of their own network blend to not fall under CoreXchange, but either works


I added them both.

There are a lot of 'datacenters' or companies offering collocation that simply have racks or cages rented from a company who owns a suite from another company who owns the building. Lot of middlemen. Just list whichever 'datacenter' you pay


----------



## WSWD (Oct 3, 2013)

Any chance of alphabetizing the datacenter list?

Great job on the site, by the way!!


----------



## MannDude (Oct 3, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Any chance of alphabetizing the datacenter list?
> 
> Great job on the site, by the way!!


I'll let Novacha touch base on this!


----------



## WSWD (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks!

Not a big deal, would just make it loads easier to find what you're looking for.  Right now, you have to go through every single one until you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Novacha (Oct 3, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Any chance of alphabetizing the datacenter list?
> 
> Great job on the site, by the way!!


All done! Datacenters are now ordered by their name.


----------



## WSWD (Oct 3, 2013)

Novacha said:


> All done! Datacenters are now ordered by their name.


Thanks!!


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Oct 4, 2013)

Great work guys on the site, some suggestions for the offers I also noticed that in the plan section you do not have and cpu/core amount to add, as vps hosting offers different amount of cpus we would like to see this feature added so we can let clients know how many cpus come with each package again on the bandwidth section can we add the option for unlimited please. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Novacha (Oct 4, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Great work guys on the site, some suggestions for the offers I also noticed that in the plan section you do not have and cpu/core amount to add, as vps hosting offers different amount of cpus we would like to see this feature added so we can let clients know how many cpus come with each package again on the bandwidth section can we add the option for unlimited please. Thanks in advance guys.


I have added cores to the plans, but unlimited plans will be a slightly further feature for the future. For now, you could put down a number like 100 TB (102400 GB), and state that is is unlimited in the post above.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 7, 2013)

Can you add "IO" to the datacenter list as well as an hourly billing option?

Thanks!!


----------



## SC-Daniel (Dec 19, 2013)

Few small suggestions that are somewhat (but not entirely) specific to the dedicated server market...


Allow the units of measure for items such as memory, disk, and bandwidth to be specified via a dropdown (MB, GB, TB, Mbps, Gbps)
If the offer is for a dedicated server, then it should include a field to specify the CPU make/model, and number of physical CPUs, and possibly number of cores/threads.
Allow the use of CIDR format in the IP fields (ex: /29 for IPv4, /64 for IPv6, etc).
Overall the system is great, good job @Novacha!


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 20, 2013)

Suggestion: as I saw now the disabled posts are marked with orange while the default color for active posts is grey. i think this should be reversed, or the active posts should be green or sg. what i mean is that now the inactive posts are more noticable then the active ones.


----------

